# guys i need to take no fap serious for once. this is my log



## rawdogprince (Nov 30, 2019)

I was high as hell last night and realized sexual energy is the key to socializing/low inhibition. I just need to be horny as hell and i can talk better. My goal is at least 2 weeks without fapping. But hopefully I can do it until I can make a breakthrough in my life. I fapped this morning at 8:00AM. 

Rules:
no masturbating
no edging
no dry humping my bed
no porn (on purpose)
no softcore porn pics (on purpose)
escorts are fine, 1/week MAX (this is my only human interaction and I can use it to assess the nofap effects)
sex is fine (won't happen obviously)

This is day 1.

So far not urge to fap.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 30, 2019)

Escorts are your only human interaction? Sounds like a tough life.
Maybe you should try to get some friends.


----------



## rawdogprince (Nov 30, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Escorts are your only human interaction? Sounds like a tough life.
> Maybe you should try to get some friends.


i wouldnt be incel if i was able to make friends bro


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 30, 2019)

No fap, chew and mew = holy trinity of ascension


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 30, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> i wouldnt be incel if i was able to make friends bro


Getting actual friends these days is almost the same difficulty level as getting sex it seems.


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 30, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Getting actual friends these days is almost the same difficulty level as getting sex it seems.


getting people to socialise with is easy as fuck. real friends are rare but drinking buddies/party buddies or guys to just meet is easy. But I was always social, even after trauma jfl


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 30, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> getting people to socialise with is easy as fuck. real friends are rare but drinking buddies/party buddies or guys to just meet is easy. But I was always social, even after trauma jfl


Yes i mean the real friends.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 30, 2019)

Zero human interaction, tons of other social and emotional problems (not to mention looks) and you think jerking your cock is the problem??


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 30, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Escorts are your only human interaction? Sounds like a tough life.
> Maybe you should try to get some friends.


friends are only an illusion
they are your competitors and will backstab you the first chance they get when you aren't useful to them anymore


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 30, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> friends are only an illusion
> they are your competitors and will backstab you the first chance they get when you aren't useful to them anymore


Yes i'm aware. 
But the usefulness goes both ways, improving yourself using the other person. 
The advantages range from free car rides and food to emotional support, dating coaching and working as a wingman. 
Also the socializing helps you become low inhib and NT and opens possibilities for meeting new people, leading to possibly meeting women, more friends/acquintances and even getting a job.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 30, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Yes i'm aware.
> But the usefulness goes both ways, improving yourself using the other person.
> The advantages range from free car rides and food to emotional support, dating coaching and working as a wingman.
> Also the socializing helps you become low inhib and NT and opens possibilities for meeting new people, leading to possibly meeting women, more friends/acquintances and even getting a job.


I know
I only keep around friends for the social circle so I don't look like an aspie
I don't trust anyone though


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 30, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> I know
> I only keep around friends for the social circle so I don't look like an aspie
> I don't trust anyone though


Humans are like overly intelligent animals thrown in a battle cage trying to survive and reproduce, but the cage is full of armchairs, video games and drugs.


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 1, 2019)

fapped last night at 12AM. 

Day 1 again.

Honestly probably going to fap again tonight because I got new weed and want to test it's fapping power. Starting strong after.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 1, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> fapped last night at 12AM.
> 
> Day 1 again.
> 
> Honestly probably going to fap again tonight because I got new weed and want to test it's fapping power. Starting strong after.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 1, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> No fap, chew and mew = holy trinity of ascension


@FatJattMofo


Butthurt Dweller said:


> No fap, chew and mew = holy trinity of ascension


U forgot no shit no piss no pillow no bed tho


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 2, 2019)

just fapped. starting over but i think i got it this time


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 3, 2019)

fapped again. back yo day 1


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 3, 2019)

starting over. day 1


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 3, 2019)

COME ON BRO YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Dec 3, 2019)

Ben said:


> *I just amped up the difficulty of your nofap. You will see this every time you make a new log.*



*She unironically zygomogs most of the forum into oblivion*


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 3, 2019)

weak bitch


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 3, 2019)

Take steroids and crash your natural test. Then do nofap during PCT, it's easy as fuck and i don't have any strong urge to open porn tbh


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 3, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Take steroids and crash your natural test. Then do nofap during PCT, it's easy as fuck and i don't have any strong urge to open porn tbh


eh i can do it now. I was experimenting with weed. And tonight I slammed an escort. I plan to try for real.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 3, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> no dry humping my bed


😂







But tbh the times I’ve been most nt and actually socially motivated and made friends were when I was on months of nofap. Good luck bro


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 3, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> eh i can do it now. I was experimenting with weed. And tonight I slammed an escort. I plan to try for real.


Weed noticeable decreases my sex drive tbh, even on testosterone cycle i noticed less horniness when high


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 4, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Weed noticeable decreases my sex drive tbh, even on testosterone cycle i noticed less horniness when high


does the opposite for me. I can literally hump air and cum when I'm stoned.


----------



## onnysk (Dec 4, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Zero human interaction, tons of other social and emotional problems (not to mention looks) and you think jerking your cock is the problem??


it kinda is to an extenct, fap and porn makes you tired and wastes your time plus it numbs your feeling so you dont realize your problems


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 5, 2019)

last fap 12/4 2am

i officially made it to day 2.


----------



## onnysk (Dec 5, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> last fap 12/4 2am
> 
> i officially made it to day 2.


go nofap to make porn feel better


one month of abstinence and then watching Krystal Boyd =


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 6, 2019)

fapped this morning at 5am. day 1 again


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 7, 2019)

fapped this morning. day 1 again


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 7, 2019)

Doesn't fucking an escort once per week destroy the whole purpose of nofap?


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 7, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> Doesn't fucking an escort once per week destroy the whole purpose of nofap?


no


just beat off, 3pm

day 1


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 7, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> no
> 
> 
> just beat off, 3pm
> ...


no, the point is to stop having ejacuations. have you ever read into the "science" behind nofap?


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 7, 2019)

onnysk said:


> it kinda is to an extenct, fap and porn makes you tired and wastes your time plus it numbs your feeling so you dont realize your problems


Most people jerk their cocks and don't have lives like this

If you can't realize your problems without abstaining from jerking off you have severe mental issues or are just retarded


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 7, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> no, the point is to stop having ejacuations. have you ever read into the "science" behind nofap?


i cant cum from sex. i literally just missionary them so i have an excuse to hug a girl for an extended period of time.


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 8, 2019)

i'm on day 2! Semi fapped last night but I won't count it since I didn't come close to finishing. Only stroked for like a minute.


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 9, 2019)

day 3. 

better mood
more energy
more socially confident
better social skills


----------



## AscendenceImminent (Dec 9, 2019)

Day 0 resetting with a cold shower. Only success awaits me in my future


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 9, 2019)

just fapped


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 11, 2019)

fapped last night. day 1. penis hurts. glans are inflammed. sucks


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 12, 2019)

just spanked my lunch meat. day 1 again


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Dec 12, 2019)

Placebo


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 12, 2019)

been caging 15 minutes at this fucking thread


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 12, 2019)

forcefapped to porn again

starting over


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 12, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> View attachment 190780


that hairline.... her male equivalent would have posted this same thread..


----------



## AscendenceImminent (Dec 12, 2019)

Day 3 I am brutally mogging this low willpower OP


----------



## onnysk (Dec 12, 2019)

Day 2

Im flying now, gained 50lbs of muscle and my hairline grew to Norwood 1


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 12, 2019)

onnysk said:


> Day 2
> 
> Im flying now, gained 50lbs of muscle and my hairline grew to Norwood 1


Wait until tomorrow
You will get the ability to read minds and time travel


----------



## onnysk (Dec 12, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> Wait until tomorrow
> You will get the ability to read minds and time travel


I talked to a girl but no sex happened and you know what?

It's totally fine because I'm not a misogynistic inel


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 12, 2019)

weak mind op


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 12, 2019)

going to fap again tonight. i need to burn time before sleep. Nothing else to do. Sad.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 12, 2019)

Bro i read "this is my dog" ded srs


----------



## AscendenceImminent (Dec 12, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> going to fap again tonight. i need to burn time before sleep. Nothing else to do. Sad.


Fap. Keep fapping for me. Day 4 complete. I will mogg you to your grave coomer


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 13, 2019)

about to smack it to porn


----------



## AscendenceImminent (Dec 13, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> about to smack it to porn


I coomed twice today bro.


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 14, 2019)

fapped... day 1


----------



## Hellraiser (Dec 14, 2019)

You will fail


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 15, 2019)

fapped this morning. going to start trying harder


----------



## DidntRead (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 16, 2019)

day 2. no urge to fap. no benefits. dick kinda sore. herpes breakout i think but i havent looked.


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 17, 2019)

masturbated last night. penis very sore


----------



## onnysk (Dec 17, 2019)

day 7


lol at this loser


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 18, 2019)

fapped last night and this morning. feel like a zombie. zero energy or motivation for anything


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 19, 2019)

beat off with a semi last night and this morning. took 1 hour each time. feel drained of life


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 21, 2019)

fapped last night day 1


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 21, 2019)

just fapped. day 1 again


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 21, 2019)

Stop fapping nigger

I will tie my hands to the ends of my bed with rope to stop myself from even touching my dick


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 21, 2019)

fapped again


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Dec 21, 2019)

*stop fapping brah*


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 21, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> i cant cum from sex. i literally just missionary them so i have an excuse to hug a girl for an extended period of time.


*dat shit of fapping is for true subhumans. i have never fapped*


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 22, 2019)

fapped at 4am today. reset


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 23, 2019)

fapped last night. going hard from now on


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Dec 23, 2019)

*nigga have you ever made it past day 1?*


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 24, 2019)

day 2.

Walking around with a 7 inch boner. didnt know it could get this big. feel like such an alpha right now. i think everyone is below me and i own the planet.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 24, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> day 2.
> 
> Walking around with a 7 inch boner. didnt know it could get this big. feel like such an alpha right now. i think everyone is below me and i own the planet.


Mogs me


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 25, 2019)

fapped again. day 1


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 25, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> fapped again. day 1


Same


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 26, 2019)

fapped twice last night


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 26, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Dec 26, 2019)

u fap u lose


----------



## AlexHeally (Dec 26, 2019)

I will start doing it with you buddy, today is day 1, will keep you updated 
probably gonna fail in 2 days like you so it's gonna be like a failure thread


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 26, 2019)

fapped


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 26, 2019)

fapped


----------



## nastynas (Dec 26, 2019)

this is more like a yesfap thread


----------



## DoctorPMA (Dec 26, 2019)

Im on day 4 no fap after daily fapping. I have an urge to fap but I dont feel much different. Maybe a bit more energy overall but it might be a placebo which I am ok with tbh.


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 27, 2019)

masturbated


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 28, 2019)

fapped last night and this morning


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## karbo (Dec 28, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> fapped last night and this morning


ur just meme-ing at this point bro. do it or shut the fuck up


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 28, 2019)

karbo said:


> ur just meme-ing at this point bro. do it or shut the fuck up


not that easy when you have nothing to do all day man


----------



## karbo (Dec 28, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> not that easy when you have nothing to do all day man


been there bro. listen to music and work out and dont even think about cooming


----------



## CristianT (Dec 28, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> not that easy when you have nothing to do all day man



Yeah. That's the thing, when you don't have anything to do all day, no activity, not stimulating your brain in doing something other than fapping, anytime you will see a picture with a girl half-naked, IT'S OVER. 

I have pneumonia now and I have to stay all day home, no gym and work, this sucks and guess what, I fapped not going to lie but before this, I didn't fap for 3-4 months.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 28, 2019)

fapped again at 12pm


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 773 (Dec 28, 2019)

Wish I had your libido

Are you still watching porn?


----------



## SMVbender (Dec 28, 2019)

damn thats hard with zero humane interaction


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Dec 28, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> fapped again at 12pm


Stop fucking wanking you degenerate and get out there and socialise with actual women fucking hell...


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 28, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Wish I had your libido
> 
> Are you still watching porn?


I only watch porn if I smoke weed which is like every nightime fap.


Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> Stop fucking wanking you degenerate and get out there and socialise with actual women fucking hell...


I have no means of socializing outside of work. I have 2 weeks off for the holidays though. I legit have nothing to do but fap.


SMVbender said:


> damn thats hard with zero humane interaction


Yeah. No hobbies either. All I do is rot on youtube and incel forums. So hard to not fap. I don't even have a high libido. Just nothing else to do.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Dec 28, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> I only watch porn if I smoke weed which is like every nightime fap.
> 
> I have no means of socializing outside of work. I have 2 weeks off for the holidays though. I legit have nothing to do but fap.
> 
> Yeah. No hobbies either. All I do is rot on youtube and incel forums. So hard to not fap. I don't even have a high libido. Just nothing else to do.


Try quitting porn first


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 28, 2019)

Your welcome.



Spoiler


----------



## middayshowers (Dec 28, 2019)

ngl i'm also 5 days into nofap after reading /r/coomers

I've decided to permanently quit hard porn (being inadvertently exposed to softcore is okay) and only masturbate to my thoughts, without a phone in my hand

i feel that this will lead to far better actual irl sexual experiences so I don't get a limp dick because I'm not watching some psl 6 thick porn star


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 29, 2019)

fapped


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 29, 2019)

fapped


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 29, 2019)

*i havent fapped or watched porn for years. the only improvements are slightly increased productivity as i have more time. i am also not deficient in zinc, lethicin and other nutrients. my dopaminergic system is still fucked because i spend 16 hours a day shitposting for pressure free social interaction. *


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 29, 2019)

fapped


----------



## onnysk (Dec 29, 2019)

weakest minded dog on psl


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 30, 2019)

just fapped for 1 hour


----------



## Stare (Dec 30, 2019)

2020 is the year of ascension
No more fapping, brother, we are going all in this year


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 1, 2020)

fapped twice last night
2020 will be my year tho


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Jan 1, 2020)

Bro you better not fap again. If you feel the urge just punch yourself or something


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 2, 2020)

fapped. too hard to sleep without it


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jan 2, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *i havent fapped or watched porn for years. the only improvements are slightly increased productivity as i have more time. i am also not deficient in zinc, lethicin and other nutrients. my dopaminergic system is still fucked because i spend 16 hours a day shitposting for pressure free social interaction. *


Have you taken accutane or other aromatase inhibiting drugs?


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 3, 2020)

fapped to porn on weed last night. was a good one


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 4, 2020)

fapped


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 5, 2020)

fapped last night. going to start taking this seriously


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 9, 2020)

fapped twice monday night and once tuesday night.


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 18, 2020)

fapped every single day (some multiple times since my last post).

I'm going hard now. My last fap was this morning around 8AM.


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Jan 18, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> fapped every single day (some multiple times since my last post).
> 
> I'm going hard now. My last fap was this morning around 8AM.


Just give up bro you look like a clown


----------



## AscendenceImminent (Jan 18, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> fapped every single day (some multiple times since my last post).
> 
> I'm going hard now. My last fap was this morning around 8AM.


What's your height?


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 18, 2020)

AscendenceImminent said:


> What's your height?


5'8 and never been kissed. should i commit suicide?


----------



## Gosick (Jan 18, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> 5'8 and never been kissed. should i commit suicide?


not counting escorts?


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Jan 18, 2020)

Caging so hard at this thread


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 18, 2020)

Gosick said:


> not counting escorts?


tru some escorts kissed me


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 19, 2020)

fapped last night to porn


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 19, 2020)

fapped


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jan 20, 2020)

At least you still have Libido


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 21, 2020)

fapped last night and just now


----------



## Pillarman (Jan 21, 2020)

stop it son
pick up a new skill so that you have no time to fapmax


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 21, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> stop it son
> pick up a new skill so that you have no time to fapmax


all i wanna do is smoke weed and masturbate bro


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 21, 2020)

im gonna take a wild guess, you fapped again?


----------



## verZYownZZun (Jan 21, 2020)

fapbot 3.1


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 1, 2020)

fapped everyday since last post. my last fap was around 11pm last night. need to do this for real. feel worse than i have in a long time.


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 1, 2020)

fapped


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 1, 2020)

At this rate you'll be fully bald with ED in 2 years.


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Feb 1, 2020)

Inb4 fapped


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m going to do no fap on monday


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 1, 2020)

This nigga is crazy lol


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 1, 2020)

I fap every day


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## puppymaxer (Feb 1, 2020)

this thread is funny as shit


----------



## Nrrr15 (Feb 1, 2020)

Op is fapping rn to gay porn


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 2, 2020)

fapped


Nrrr15 said:


> Op is fapping rn to gay porn


havent watch porn in 2 days


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 3, 2020)

bated for 35 minutes


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 4, 2020)

no porn day 4
no fap day 2


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 5, 2020)

day 3. still depressed


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 5, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> day 3. still depressed


Do something with your life then instead of posting a nofap log on an incel site


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 5, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Do something with your life then instead of posting a nofap log on an incel site


like what?? i already have a career. wtf am i supposed to do now?


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 5, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> like what?? i already have a career. wtf am i supposed to do now?


Idk bro I don't know what its like to have cancer. I'm sure you can do more productive things. Maybe travel or do things you always wanted to do if ur gonna die soon. dont waste your time on earth


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 5, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Idk bro I don't know what its like to have cancer. I'm sure you can do more productive things. Maybe travel or do things you always wanted to do if ur gonna die soon. dont waste your time on earth


i am travrling right now lol. im bored in my hotel room. i just want a gf not any of this shit.


----------



## Nrrr15 (Feb 5, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Do something with your life then instead of posting a nofap log on an incel site


He just need to do noporn. This faggot thinks he's high t he'll realize how porn be fucking his life up once he stop watching it.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 5, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> i am travrling right now lol. im bored in my hotel room. i just want a gf not any of this shit.


Then go outside and get a girlfriend bro. Do you think a girl is randomly gonna walk into ur hotel room and become ur gf? U gotta work for everything in life, nothing is handed to you. Make an effort to get a girl, tell them u have cancer


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 5, 2020)

Nrrr15 said:


> He just need to do noporn. This faggot thinks he's high t he'll realize how porn be fucking his life up once he stop watching it.


day 5 of no porn


ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Then go outside and get a girlfriend bro. Do you think a girl is randomly gonna walk into ur hotel room and become ur gf? U gotta work for everything in life, nothing is handed to you. Make an effort to get a girl, tell them u have cancer


girls dont like me


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Feb 5, 2020)

I started NO Fap in 2011. Never past the 3 days mark.


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 6, 2020)

day 4 stillnsad and lonely


----------



## Catawampus (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm on day 30 plus, you mirin son?!


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 6, 2020)

Catawampus said:


> I'm on day 30 plus, you mirin son?!


nice. what are the benefits?


----------



## Catawampus (Feb 6, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> nice. what are the benefits?


I feel more at ease in social situations, not depressed all the time, a greater drive to get actual girls.


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 6, 2020)

Catawampus said:


> I feel more at ease in social situations, not depressed all the time, a greater drive to get actual girls.


do u have a gf yet?


----------



## Catawampus (Feb 6, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> do u have a gf yet?


I haven't left the basement in a month


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 6, 2020)

Catawampus said:


> I haven't left the basement in a month


go adam lanza....


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 7, 2020)

day 5 still wanna die


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 7, 2020)

i touched my dick while showering (to clean it) and im really hirny now 😧


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 8, 2020)

day 6 . dont feel like a chad yet


wtf


----------



## rawdogprince (Feb 9, 2020)

dick shriveled up and became smaller than my balls and my glans turned pale. loss sex drive. i fapped and it was numb. when i came a bucketload came out. fapped last night and this morning. wtf


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> dick shriveled up and became smaller than my balls and my glans turned pale. loss sex drive. i fapped and it was numb. when i came a bucketload came out. fapped last night and this morning. wtf


jfl bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2020)

bumo


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 11, 2020)

I fapped to palvin


----------



## rawdogprince (May 9, 2020)

fapped twice last night and smoked weed. Going to stop starting now.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 9, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> no dry humping my bed


caaaaaged


----------



## rawdogprince (May 9, 2020)

i just fapped


----------



## rawdogprince (May 10, 2020)

fapped twice


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## rawdogprince (May 18, 2020)

LAST FAP WAS LAST NIGHT. I'M GOING TO NOFAP FOR REAL!


----------



## Ritalincel (May 18, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


>


Your client does not have permission to get URL /proxy/kQa3Qjtjw_W1fa_eiUErm6V1ddSbaeVQUts5rIDWrXhJNaCeBMwWOux-YQVBSZCN4Dm6GWGYw1jzWT-zPgXVE2pxOBN-KXr1YqpON83sfaMU63Y4BMfToiDe2NMCJ0hBdwPqSYKcKeI-hA from this server. (Client IP address: ***.***.***.***)

Forbidden That’s all we know.


----------



## rawdogprince (May 19, 2020)

i just fapped and ate my cum after 2 days of bromelain and it didn't taste any different. :/


----------



## rawdogprince (May 22, 2020)

i have a massive errection but I'm not going to touch my penis


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 23, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> i have a massive errection but I'm not going to touch my penis


Update?


----------



## rawdogprince (May 23, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Update?


i fapped last night


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 23, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> i fapped last night


Dude it’s over for you, I’m day 10 nofap rn. Have you reached 10 days yet?


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (May 23, 2020)

I’m 5 hours strong on nofap right now


----------



## ChadsAreCool (May 23, 2020)

what a autis thread, truly a degenerate with no self control


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 23, 2020)

Day 9.


----------



## rawdogprince (May 23, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Dude it’s over for you, I’m day 10 nofap rn. Have you reached 10 days yet?


9 days is my record
I hit 7 days 2 times

I have been trying noFAP for 7 years


----------

